# Frage: Kann man im laufenden Betrieb den ... [solved]

## hakker82

Habe gerade nach einem thread gesucht, hab aber keinen gefunden.

Kann man den Kernel im laufenden Betrieb wechseln, und wenn ja, wie geht das?

gerade läuft bei mir nämlich ein bittorrent download/upload und ich möchte gerne

den neuen 2.6.10-rc2 testen

Thx   :Wink: Last edited by hakker82 on Mon Nov 15, 2004 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alekel

Hallo,

der Kernel ist dein "Fundament" des Systemes und Du musst um einen neuen Kernel zu probieren nochmals neu starten. Oder Du setzt einen Emulator ein, ich mach dies mit VMWare um Deinen Kernel zu probieren, wobei hier der Nachteil ist, dass er nicht alles emulieren kann.

----------

## at6

hoi,

ich denke da muss dein bittorrent download drann glauben, weil ich bisher keine praktikable möglichkeit kenne, einen kernel im laufenden betrieb zu wechseln. du müsstest ja dann den ganzen bootvorgang neu simulieren und dabei würde spätestens dein download abbrechen.

gruß marc

ps: wenn du es nicht abwarten kannst, nimm vmware, knall gentoo als vm drauf und teste ihn da. ist aber mehr arbeit als den download abzu- warten;)

----------

## ank666

Ich habe mal gehört das man auf SMP also Dual- / Multiprozessormaschinen den Prozessor 

auch im Laufenden Betrieb upgraden kann, geht das wirklich?

Wenn ja, solle es ja auch auf den neuen P4's mit HT gehen, oder?

----------

## Deever

IRIx kann sehr wohl (AFAIK auch AIX) im laufenden Betrieb den Kernel wechseln. Mindestens bei Solaris (und SPARC-Architektur) kann man die komplette Hardware inklusive RAM und CPU on-the-fly auswechseln. Ist aber alles etwas für echte UNIXe und (noch) nichts für Linux.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Haldir

Wie Deever schon sagte, mit einigen Serversystemen ist das möglich.

Mit normalen X86 basierten Systemen sowieso nicht, vielleicht kann man bei einem Bladeserver Speicher etc. im laufenden Betrieb wechseln.

Btw ank666, mit nur einem physikalischen Prozessor wird das nie gehen, du wirst immer einen Zweiten brauchen oder eine Art Managementprozessor der zwischenzeitlich die Kontrolle übernimmt.

Ist aber für normale User noch ziemlich Zukuntfsmusik.

Bei Sparc übernimmt glaub ich Openboot + Zusatzchip teilweise den Job

----------

## Earthwings

 *Deever wrote:*   

> IRIx kann sehr wohl (AFAIK auch AIX) im laufenden Betrieb den Kernel wechseln.
> 
> 

 

Hast Du da mal nen Link zu?

----------

## Aproxx

Sicher kann man unter Linux on-the-fly die CPU wechseln. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man nicht CPU0 zieht, weil auf der die Peripherie hängt. Selbst auf einem Dual Athlon MP ausprobiert. RAM hab ich mich noch nciht getraut.

----------

## Haldir

aproxx, und im laufenden Betrieb wieder reingesteckt ?(wechseln  :Wink: )

----------

## Aproxx

Ja.

Den Kernel kann man übrigens im Betrieb wechseln; spätestens jetzt durch die Funktion im 2.6.10er. Vorher ging es über einen Hack mit kmem

----------

## Earthwings

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Ja.
> 
> Den Kernel kann man übrigens im Betrieb wechseln; spätestens jetzt durch die Funktion im 2.6.10er. Vorher ging es über einen Hack mit kmem

 

Wobei das mehr ein schneller reboot ist.

----------

## Lenz

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Aproxx wrote:*   Ja.
> 
> Den Kernel kann man übrigens im Betrieb wechseln; spätestens jetzt durch die Funktion im 2.6.10er. Vorher ging es über einen Hack mit kmem 
> 
> Wobei das mehr ein schneller reboot ist.

 

Kann das jemand genauer erklären? Wie funktioniert das?

----------

## amne

Ist mir bis jetzt auch völlig entgangen. Wäre ebenfalls an Infos interessiert.

----------

## Earthwings

http://developer.osdl.org/rddunlap/kexec/whitepaper/kexec.html

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-kexec.html?ca=dgr-lnxw75RebootFast

----------

## andix

bleibt nach einem neustart über kexe die uptime, oder geht sie auch verloren? 

Mein armer Server kommt kaum über 100 Tage, dann installiere ich ein Kernelupdate und die Uptime is wieder am Boden  :Sad: 

Das ist bis jetzt die größte Schwäche die ich an Linux gefunden habe  :Wink: . Vielleicht stelle ich meinen Server auf ein "richtiges" Unix um, dann kann ich gute uptimes erzielen   :Razz: 

----------

## tuxian

Ja so gehts mir auch.

----------

## Raistlin

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*    *Aproxx wrote:*   Ja.
> 
> Den Kernel kann man übrigens im Betrieb wechseln; spätestens jetzt durch die Funktion im 2.6.10er. Vorher ging es über einen Hack mit kmem 
> 
> Wobei das mehr ein schneller reboot ist. 
> ...

 

Das Prinzip ist eigentlich recht einfach - habe es gerade auf eine "exotische" Architektur portiert: Man lädt die neuen Dateien in den Speicher, "präpariert" sie ein wenig und dann, wird der aktuelle Kernel "entmündigt" --> eine Assemblerroutine kopiert den neuen Kernel (zusammen mit eventueller Ramdisk) über den alten drüber. Dann wird an den Anfang des neuen Kernels gesprungen. Der Zeitgewinn resultiert hauptsächlich aus der nicht mehr nötigen Initialisierung der HW (BIOS etc.).

Gruss, R.

----------

